# my rat smells like pee/i went to the vet



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

my rat smells like pee! i dont have baby wipes! how can i clean her? is there any other way to clean her?

oh and i went to the vet this morning,
the vet said theres nothing wrong with her
they said that she didnt have mites or a serious uri..:/
she said since all rats are born with some disease or whatever and that some can live their whole life with it and be fine..or somthing like that i was super tired and dont remember x.x
she said i should be concerned if she gets a runny nose :/ i kind of didnt like that vet

if my rat dies its her fault! );


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Woah. That vet sounds stupid tbh. I wouldnt trust her. But thats just me


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Your vet is right though rats are all born with "Mycoplasma" http://www.rmca.org/Articles/myco.htm in them.

All meds said in the link are from vet prescriptions only.

And for the runny nose thing this is if you see your rats sneezing a lot like all or most of the day. When rats come into new homes they will sneeze a bit being they are smelling the new home a lot, this is called new home sneezes and should go away within two weeks or so. 

When they have a runny nose the "boogers" will most likely bee a reddish color; it is not blood this is there "boogers" called Porphyrin.

edited for typos and added more


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

To clean your girl, just use a cloth and warm water. Get the cloth damp, not wet then stroke it over her body. Make sure you do not get her too damp, and that its not cold out when you do it. 

Was the vet you seen an experienced exotic vet? Or just a regular cat + dog vet? 

Do you think your rat is sick?


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!



I wnt to suburban animal
hospital idk if they were experieanced with
exotic pets but the lady did look in a book alot :/ and I'm not sure if she's rlly sick or if I'm bein paranoid..she is sneezing alot she has no muchus or nething coming out of her eyes or nose she does have the res tears but very little like barely any..

She makes clicking noises sometimes and I told the vet that n she said it was fine :/ ifni see any other symptoms I'm gonnabe mad at tht vet . She said if she gets scabs I should definetly get some ointment or whatever..and she told ne if she gets
anymore symptoms to bring her in again

srry for any typos it's hard typing with an iPod x.x




Srry for any typos it's hard typin with an iPod..


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Didn't meant to say the last part twice..


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The vet obviously knows very little about rats, scabs are caused by mites and other things, not URIs and you should look for a vet who knows what they're doing.

I've had vets like this before, they gave me doxy for a bad URI, when I told them exactly what I wanted- Baytril. Ended up going to a different vet when it didn't help, told him what I wanted and he went, "How did you know that was what they needed?". It was funny. 


Anyway- if she knows nothing (TBH I don't think she does) and you think you have a sick rat then you should try a different vet. Maybe a discription of symptoms would help us tell you whether you ought to take her in.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

She did say the scabbing was a sign of mites

i haven't seen any scabbing but sometimes she scratches until she bleeds but it never scabs and she hasn't lost any fur

the only symptoms of a uri are clicking and sneezing she's been sneezing since i first got her


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Btw is it ok if I put
some water in the sink and put her in it cus she won't sit still D: and she smells rlly bad


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Why does she smell so bad? Are your other girls peeing on her? OR is her cage dirty? The fact that she is not grooming herself and smells is enough to suggest to me that she IS sick! 

Honestly, I don't think your vet knew much about rats. Clicking is a sign a URI - sneezing I could write off as new home sneezies or an irritant. But the fact you hear a clicking is not a good sign. I would get a second opinion, and get the diagnosis written out on paper then go back to the other vet and demand a refund and tell her to stick treating the animals she knows something about. Vets like this make me crazy!


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Man idk what to do ): idk of my frends mom will want to take me again :/ jeeze why'd this have to happen to MY rat? I feel hopeless bc I have no money and it's hard to find someone to take me D: ifi were to just straight up ask for
some antibiotics woul they give me some? Like no appointment just ask for antibiotics


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rats may be relatively inexpensive to buy and maintain, but they are prone to sickness and often leave you with costly vet bills. I'm not sure where you got your rat from, but buying from a reputable breeder is the best way to make sure your getting a rat whose genetic health history is known about- and has been improved upon by the breeder for several generations. Their health tracking should be publicly available so you know what to expect from the line. If you saw were pet stores got their rats from, you would understand why so many are sick or become sick later in life. 

You may have to borrow money, but it will be worth it once your girl is all better again. Hopefully the other vet can give you a refund as well - she obviously wasted your time and money there! Afterwards you could put aside a small amount of money per week into an emergency vet fund so you are better prepared for future mishaps.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

How much r rats from a breeder? I dnt even know where a breeder is D:


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

generally most breeders have a small adoption fee or "donation" fee with some sort of contract and questionnaire form for adoptees to fill out, just so they know they're going to good homes. i can't really see a breeder asking for any more than $20 per rat. some do discounts for multiple adoptions or take donations in the form of toys, food, bedding, etc.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Where is your location? maybe someone could suggest a good nearby breeder for you.

Yeah breeders usually charge $10-$20. And when you consider the time, food and love them put into them... its totally worth it. Most of them are really flexible about the adoption prices as well, just ask around


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I live in berea Ohio and I wouldn't mind spending a little more money for a healthy happy rat
even tho I don't even have any money right now lol


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you don't have any money, then don't get extra mouths to feed. Even when you do get a rat from a breeder, it doesn't mean you won't have any vet bills. Its just the healthiest option.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

my dad buys me food but I guess ur right :/


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, most rats don't smell the BEST unless you bathe them everyday. And it's just their nature to be sort of smelly, wether we like it or not. The only reasons she'd be covered in pee are probably because 1. She has a dirty cage. 2. If you have other rats there is a possibility that they might pee on her.
Also, the scabs could be from lice (most likely), mites, or possibly fleas maybe. 
And also, do you have any other rats?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sure where Berea, Ohio is, but i'm in Port Clinton, Ohio. I know a breeder about 20 minutes from my house who is AMAZING.
His name is Tony Halm, and he runs Raffin House Rattery.

www.raffinhouse.com

He is very nice and loves his ratties. :]

Adoption fee is $15 for single rat, $20 for a same-sex pair.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i only have one rat,and she doesnt really smell anymore

ive heard of that place!


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Well, he is wonderful :]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Raffin is an okay breeder but I have found suspect lineage with his rats.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> Raffin is an okay breeder but I have found suspect lineage with his rats.


You think so? I never thought anything like that.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Ratties rock the world said:


> Well, most rats don't smell the BEST unless you bathe them everyday. And it's just their nature to be sort of smelly, wether we like it or not. The only reasons she'd be covered in pee are probably because 1. She has a dirty cage. 2. If you have other rats there is a possibility that they might pee on her.
> Also, the scabs could be from lice (most likely), mites, or possibly fleas maybe.
> And also, do you have any other rats?


You should never bath your rats daily, not even monthly. Just to clarify. Only if they get really dirty or are unable to clean themselves. Female rats smell like grape and males a bit husky. But they should never STINK! Their smell is not unpleasant, if they are stinky = you need to clean their cage more!


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish I had some grape soda bc i can not describe how she
smells lol she doesn't smell bad anymore she just smells like..her


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

If you cant afford vet bills for one rat, you shouldnt really be thinking about getting others from breeders, or anywhere. It may sound harsh but if you really cant afford to get her to a decent vet and get her meds then you shpuld probably give her up to someone who can. Rats also need company so she shouldnt really be alone, but if you cant afford vet bills for one you shouldnt have another. 
I know how it feels and Im not having a go at all, I dont drive and my mum has to drive me to the vet, which is pretty far, and she isnt always best pleased about it, but we still do it, and I made sure she'd be willing to do that before I got rats. But you do have to think of whats best for your rat.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Where would I put her?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Well, Ive never had to do it myself and Im not in America so I dont know how it works over there bt from reading on previous threads, you could find her a foster home until you can collect the money to look after her yourself, or you could give her to a willing rat owner. There are a lot of owners who run rescues and are willing to look after other rats. Although Im sure people on here can give ou moe advice.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i might be able to give it to my friend maggie..she has 2 rats but im not sure thered be room for her

or i could find a rat rescue id have to look into it


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i just looked into a rat rescue in ohio and they have a fee id have to pay..:/ maybe if i tell them my situation theyll take her for free..


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

If you look into your local spca, they'd probably take her with no fee. I never heard of a rescue charging people for surrenders but I guess there's always a first.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i sent them an email practically begging them to take ehr for free..lol

ill look into that


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

wait..will they take her forever? i dont want them to do that i just want them to take her for a little while


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Rescues won't just let you give them a rat and then let you take it back when you're ready. If you want her back, place her in a temporary foster home for when you're ready. Start doing babysitting/yardwork to get more money.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

when u say foster home do u mean like send her to a friends house? or an actual foster home,like one i can google?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A foster home is anyone who will take them and care for them until they have a good home.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

I have noone that will take her ):


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

It's very difficult to get a pet and have someone else take care of it just for a little while (except friends and family). If you're looking into any public organizations, you're basically surrendering your rat to them and they place them in new homes.

However, perhaps it's best to surrender your rat in her best interest if you can't afford it. Part of being a good pet owner is not only to be there to feed and play with your pet, but to be able to financially afford all the costs such as vet bills, food, and other things they need. I don't want to sound like a jerk, but it'll give you time to find a way to make money for the next time you want to get a pet.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

ah this sucks.


----------

